# gas tank questions



## 56cbr600rr (May 16, 2005)

I filled up today for the first time and I got 300 miles to the tank, which is probably ok since its new. The only thing I was curious about was that the gauge was all the way down to empty, but it only took 19.5 gallons to fill up Is this normal or is the reserve tank that large? The book says we have a 21.9 gallon tank. Just curious.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

you put 19.5 gallons in!!!!?!?!? holy chit man - the most i've put in is 18.5 lol... and the guage was BURIED! lol...

good to know i guess- but yeah - i rarely put more than 18 gallons in, and i alwasy go to the DTE...


----------



## 56cbr600rr (May 16, 2005)

does that mean we don't have a 21.9 gallon gas tank? How many miles are most people getting to a tank?


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

I am sure that there has been a thread on this before and it was said that it was due to a decent size reserve. My 04 4 cyl takes 15.9 gallons. But when the needle is on empty and I fill up, I only get about 12-12.5 gallons. I called nissan when I first got my truck and saw this, they said it there was a reserve. Again, mine is a 04 but, I am sure it is the same scenario for you guys with the newer models as well.

FWIW on my old 01 elantra, the gas light came on when there was exactly one gallon left in the tank. I think this is also the case for my wife's 05 elantra.


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

I've been curious about this too (and this isn't the first thread on the subject). I've run it down to the fuel light and some small number flashing on the DTE but I've never been able to put 18 gallons in. Yesterday I ran it down until the DTE counted all the way down then just flashed 4 dots. I continued to drive it several more miles and finally got scared and filled it up (though it never sputtered or acted like it was low). When I filled it up, it took 18.6 gallons (topped off). That's the most I've ever been able to put in. I don't really mind that the gauge goes to E with 3 gallons left. In fact, I'd much prefer that to my last car that just died when the needle hit E. I know electric fuel pumps need fuel to keep from overheating so I'm guessing it's just a safety buffer.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

Your right for sure - the pump really does need to stay submerssed - them running dry is not good at all for the diaframs in the pumps

On top of that, it's just a good idea to not run it down that low anyways... getting stuck outof fuel is a PIA lol


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Yes, we do have a 21.9 gallon fuel tank. However, that's the *volume* of the tank, not necessarily the fuel capacity. The fuel pump takes up some space, and it never completely fills to the top level when you fill up -- ESPECIALLY if you let the auto cut-off feature on the gas pump stop the pumping.

So, we're all right (from a certain point of view) -- we have a 21.9 gallon tank that holds around 20 gallons or so of fuel.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I just hit 330miles today before the light went on. Filled it up at 17.5 gallons. Meaning 18.85mpg combined city and highway (if you count 405 traffic highway!). That's my best mileage to date! Very happy!


----------



## 56cbr600rr (May 16, 2005)

James said:


> I just hit 330miles today before the light went on. Filled it up at 17.5 gallons. Meaning 18.85mpg combined city and highway (if you count 405 traffic highway!). That's my best mileage to date! Very happy!


I hit 299 miles on my very first tank ever, I guess that's good. Hopecully it get's a little better with break in. It's amazing how quick the gas needle moves in this truck--->I swear I can see it moving as I drive!!!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

How much did you fill up on that 299mile tank? Never trust the gauge on your dash, you have to calculate mileage based on fill up, the gauge is really optimistic!


----------



## 56cbr600rr (May 16, 2005)

James said:


> How much did you fill up on that 299mile tank? Never trust the gauge on your dash, you have to calculate mileage based on fill up, the gauge is really optimistic!


I think it was 19 something gallons, I was in such a hurry I forgot to look more carefully.  I wasn't thinking


----------



## brownboy (Jan 24, 2006)

i know ive got a lead foot and gas milege isnt all that great. but thats not why i bought the truck in oct. i have 8368 miles in my 05 nismo frontier KC, average 16.5 miles/gal i drive about 15 miles to work on the i-565 average around 75-85mph, then a bit downtown towards the hospital. ive run it till the distance toempty blinks dashes and have filled up at the kroger(cheapest gas around here) with 20.975 gal topping it off of course. if figured might as well fill it all the way up because tomorrow the gas will only be more expensive!


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

do a search on this subject.
most of the Pathfinder owners have talked about fuel mileage and everything related to it.
I already figured that I can get about 320-340 per tank before I fill up again. that is with the needle at the quarter mark and the gas light is NOT on.
I drive my Pathy easy and gentle. averaging something like 17.5 average miles per gallon.
the fuel needle is tricky as well as using the dash computer to figure out how much gas/miles to empty.
at the last quarter fuel mark, I figured I have 5 gallons left. 17mpg average, thats 85miles max I would go. this I know because I only fill up at that quarter mark each time and I average out that I have about 5 gallons left.
I get nervous sometimes because i really don't know how low I can let the needle go before empty.
on my 92 Integra. I've filled it up with 0.5 gallons left in the tank many times. running on fumes


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

I drove about 60 miles with the light on once to get my 400 mile tank. Then I filled up and put 20.1 gal. I figure I could have gone another 20+ miles counting the fuel in the line but I was getting nervous. Luckily I hit my normal fueling point just past 400.

The light comes on way early, listen to it and you'll never have to worry about running out.


----------



## luderiffic (Jun 2, 2007)

I just got my 01 pathfinder and my gas light was on and it was on E and the pump only let me fill up to 16.9 gallons. I can't believe that its a 21 gallon tank. But I did get 340 miles on a full tank which is around 20mpg. Not bad!


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Many good points brought up by all, the pump has to be submerged to stay cool. That's why your reserve is so large. Another point not touched upon is, accesories that are being run. I've noticed a wide range of mpg's from everyone. Remember if you use the A/C, etc...your fuel mileage will go down,down,down. Keep your tire pressures up, keep your foot out of the throttle, and watch your speed, it all adds up at the gas pump.


----------



## fronty074x4 (Dec 8, 2007)

The one thing that I have noticed with my truck is that around town, (17mpg avg) there isn't much you can do about gas mileage.....let it warm up a bit, etc. HOWEVER, on the freeway I did an experiment with my gas mileage. I make a 120 mile one way trip a couple times and month and I drove normally (70-85mph) on the way down and then drove the speed limit (65-75)on the way back. On the way down I averaged just under 20mpg, but on the way back I got 25.8 mpg! Its hard to do, but if you can drive slower on the freeway it definitely pays off. I have since bought a bed-lid and get even better gas mileage.

_______________________________________________

I own a 2007 Frontier SE crew cab long bed 4x4 6speed (9K on it)


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

nissanmadness said:


> Many good points brought up by all, the pump has to be submerged to stay cool.


The fuel pump does not have to be submerged to stay cool. The importance of the fuel is that it acts as a lubricant to the motor (if it is a wet design) and the pump. You can kill the pump if you run it out of gas. The heat transfer from the motor to the fuel is minimal.

Steve


----------

